# The Tyrion and Teclis Trilogy - some questions



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I have yet to read my first Warhammer Fantasy books (bought Bloodborn and Bloodforged recently) but so far I've only been into 40K (bookwise and gaming). I've never stepped beyond the 40K universe.

My question is: would I be able to read, understand and generally enjoy the new trilogy by William King, or would I first need other WF books to fully appreciate the old world?

Thanks!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well... it doesn't hurt to read a bit about the Warhammer World from internet sources like the Lexicanum. But yes you can understand and enjoy the Tyrion and Teclis trilogy without having read the other series.

I got into Fantasy by reading Malus Darkblade, I barely understood most of the world so I read about it on the Lexicanum.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Blood of Aenarion doesn't tie into any other series, so I'd say go for it. Bear in mind that the trilogy won't be released completely for another 2 years, so you'll be waiting a while, and it's not as though the books are overly large in size, and take at most a week or so reading.

I'm not sure if this applies, but Ulrika ties into several books from the other Bill King series, the Slayer series - from Daemonslayer, through to Vampireslayer, so you may be able to get a bit more of the feel of who she is if you read those books - however to get an idea of who the other characters are in Daemonslayer, you might want to read the two books before that, Trollslayer and Skavenslayer.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Right...thanks! I know it's a loooong wait, but the covers are awesome and they are hardback. If I get bored, I can always sell them off ones I read the books as they'll be out of stock 

@Vaz - yea mate, I posted smth similar to my current post before buying the Ulrika books, but I figured I have to start somewhere (and she seems hot, hehe). Kiddin. But the Slayers series are a bitch to start off to get a feel for the Old World, as there are simply so many of them!! 

Besides, I never liked the whole "Rambo / die hard / Superman / 1 person kills an entire army" type of characters and though I haven't read the Slayer series and without offending any of the fans, I fear that these guys (Gotrek and Felix) are just that type of characters...meaning that makes want to read them even less...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gotrek is a bit like that, but he gets hammered around a bit, and the focus of the story is mainly written by Felix - who despite getting caught along in Gotreks' quest and becomes a fairly decent fighter, he still feels the fears of a normal man.

Then again it's each to their own, so I won't force it on you.

I will advise against the Sons of Ellyrion books by Graham McNeil though. What seems to have worked in the Ambassador Duology didn't work for the Asur - and it is especially full of superhuman godlike characters - Morathi being able to crush a dragon riding prince of Caledor from the air with a single spell, while Malekith is able to fend off "Hundreds" of Dragon Riders, Eltharion the Grim, Imrik, Teclis, Tyrion, Belannaer, Finubar, the Phoenix Guard, the Kings bodyguard of White Lions, and still manage to flee home as good as unharmed.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the heads up!


----------

